# Fish Safe Decorations?



## Lauren85 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

I am really new to this forum,I have kept bettas in the past but never put much thought into what makes a decoration "fish safe" let's say you find a cute statue at.. I dunno target,or goodwill... anywhere,how do you determine that it will be safe for your tank? Thanks!

Lauren


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Personally I don't like to buy non-fish decorations from like Target and such, cause you just never know if the object will deteriorate or the paint will wash off under water and such, since most objects found arn't meant for being under water. Unless it's something like a cup or bowl that is obviously non toxic and dish water safe or states on the label the material is non toxic, I don't buy it. Your best bet besides actual petstore fish decorations would be kid's toys, those are all non toxic and I have two different kid's toys in two different tanks (a holey rubber ball like thing and a plastic dog house), and even other pet toys like dog or hamster toys could work too. 

I mean if you really want to try I suppose you could put the object in like a bucket of water for a week or so and see if it holds up, but I'm paranoid so even that for me wouldn't be enough to convince me to stick it in a tank.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

I have to agree with eclover. 

But I have used some plastic leaves and plastic beads that I can clean with really hot water. 

But with statues and ornaments am a little reluctant, as check for sharp edges and paint, as the paint might rub off. I bought Supa fern one time, which said safe for aquariums, but it moulted and turned the water green...


----------



## Lauren85 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

yup! better safe then sorry <3


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a thought, terra cotta pots are safe and look beautiful! as well as a little hiding place for the fish!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

With terra cotta pots, you need to remember to plug the drainage hole at the base of the pot or widen it enough for the fish to swim through safely. Many fish have become seriously injured by trying to swim through the hole at the base at the pot and getting stuck.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

If you widen the bottom, be sure to sand the edges so they aren't sharp. It's very soft & sands easily.


----------

